# NPP going mainstream



## arapahoepark (Jan 21, 2015)

Wow! I am amazed how NPP is so quickly going mainstream. I am watching a PBS documentary on the Jesus movement (yes, Liberal I know but apparently my mom thinks they're blessed if they watch anything on Jesus) and the discussion on Paul of course was the dietary restrictions and circumcision only. 
Its so sad that something so debunked (even Dunn has backed off a little) like Ehrman still roams around with the help of Satan trying to trickle down to the layman populace.


----------



## Sensus Divinitas (Jan 21, 2015)

I've seen more and more of it in recent years. Though it's mostly been through the influence of Wright rather than Dunn and others.


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 22, 2015)

N.T. Wright is quickly becoming the new C.S. Lewis for Millennials.


----------



## jwright82 (Jan 22, 2015)

I think it like many things is sensational. Let's face it history can be boring, I don't think so but I'm weird, so anything that says "after years of error we have finally figured out such and such a view is wrong and we have the truth now" will become popular by human nature. It think Wright, no relation that I know of, is right (no pun intended) on some things but not others, especially justification.


----------

